# Flagged ICT Occupations - No more a concern?



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,
One of the important concerned discussed in this forum is about the flagged occupation and concern of getting those occupations removed from SOL 2012 and impact on priority processing. ICT occupations are on such borderline and many of the applicants are mitigating this risk by filing both 175 and 176.

I beleive this shouldnt be a concern any more based on the following.

Hope we are aware that skills australia is doing survey/feedback collection from industry partners to finalize the SOL 2012 list. Industry partner for ICT is "The Australian Council of Deans of Information and Communications Technology (ACDICT)" and they have provided their recommendation to skills australia that there are no oversupply of resources and they predicted that ICT skills demand will increase and more over suggested to include few more ICT skills (e.g cloud computing , etc) to cater the emerging technologies.

This recommendation is listed in skills australia site, refer the below link
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...ndustry-stakeholders/documents/sub-ACDICT.pdf

The below link is for all industries.
Skills Australia - Submission Form


So considering these facts, I strongly beleive that flagged occupation is no more a concern and skills australia dont have any reason now to remove ICT skills from SOL.

Just starting this thread to hear perceptions, agreement, disagreement from others.

Thanks


----------



## ozdreamz (Dec 26, 2011)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> One of the important concerned discussed in this forum is about the flagged occupation and concern of getting those occupations removed from SOL 2012 and impact on priority processing. ICT occupations are on such borderline and many of the applicants are mitigating this risk by filing both 175 and 176.
> 
> I beleive this shouldnt be a concern any more based on the following.
> ...


Looks like a good news !:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

ozdreamz said:


> Looks like a good news !:clap2::clap2::clap2:


Yep... That's positive. But there do not seem to be any occupations which have predicted skills shortage. Does that mean that there won't be any delisted occupations?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats a sign of relief for many of us  Good find.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes please don't worry if you are 175 with ICT, the reports (by australia Government no one else) produced ONLY 6 MONTHS AGO say Australia needs like tens of thousands more ICT people!! I MEAN come on !!! No worries, ICT occupations are there to stay, especially analysts, programmers. 

Don't compare to Canada, in Canda they removed ICT v quickly because ict industry there is v weak plus there have been Millions of immigrants flood since the 90's as most of you know. Australia still young and fresh.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Fantastic news and what a great relief !!!!!
I have not submitted yet but soon will be


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing... This means those who are traveling soon have nothing to worry on the job front at least... That does not mean one shouldn't be prepared


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> Yes please don't worry if you are 175 with ICT, the reports (by australia Government no one else) produced ONLY 6 MONTHS AGO say Australia needs like tens of thousands more ICT people!! I MEAN come on !!! No worries, ICT occupations are there to stay, especially analysts, programmers.
> 
> Don't compare to Canada, in Canda they removed ICT v quickly because ict industry there is v weak plus there have been Millions of immigrants flood since the 90's as most of you know. Australia still young and fresh.


Are you referring to skills australia report? or any other report? Could you please post the link?


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> Hi,
> One of the important concerned discussed in this forum is about the flagged occupation and concern of getting those occupations removed from SOL 2012 and impact on priority processing. ICT occupations are on such borderline and many of the applicants are mitigating this risk by filing both 175 and 176.
> 
> I beleive this shouldnt be a concern any more based on the following.
> ...



One thing I noted here is that these recommendations are dated back to 2010. I can't see any date on the ICT recommendation letter itself but if you check out recommendations of other occupations, all these are dated somewhere late 2010. 

So I assume that ICT occupations still a *BIG CONCERN* for us because I believe that these recommendations were for the 2011 SOL list and *NOT for the upcoming 2012 SOL List.*  

Some of the examples are the following:

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...ndustry-stakeholders/documents/sub-ACPSEM.pdf
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...depofinnovationindustryscienceandresearch.pdf
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...lders/documents/sub-jointaccountingbodies.pdf
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l.../documents/sub-housingindustryassociation.pdf
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...try-stakeholders/documents/sub-lawcouncil.pdf

The list of all occupations recommendations can be found here: 
http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...s/submissions-from-industry-stakeholders.html


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

msvayani said:


> One thing I noted here is that these recommendations are dated back to 2010. I can't see any date on the ICT recommendation letter itself but if you check out recommendations of other occupations, all these are dated somewhere late 2010.
> 
> So I assume that these recommendations were for the 2011 SOL list and *NOT for the upcoming 2012 SOL List.*
> 
> ...


the recommendations could've either been late 2010 or mid 2011, skills australia according to their website submit requests for these recommendations to the bodies responsible for those professions and then they reply before a certain deadline which is somewhere in april or may. 

look i was so v scared but read the reports they said ict is least concern and will need immigrant professionals for years to come i also ask many mara agents they all believe that its extremely unlikely for ict to be removed as it just doesn't make sense. i strongly believe that there is just too much evidence to support ict staying in Sol rather than being remove and no one applying for 175 should worry about this. Imagine skillsaustralia they receive all positive reports and then they remove ict from sol, the governing body of ICT will be like wtf , it just dont make sense

what is the use you take WA sponsorship then no job, maybe you see many jobs on seek.au but that is not the reality i have couple of friends in perth wa and they all confirm ict job market is v weak in wa already there r enough ppl there looking for ict job. all ict job boom is in the east of the country like queensland, nsw etc


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

*ICT Business Analyst*

I have been doing some research on this topic for the past few days and I beleive that the possibility of removing ICT occupations from the SOL is unlikely. I say this because recently ACS CEO Alan Patterson in an interview mentioned how there is a shortage of ICT skillset and how the number of students opting for ICT courses have reduced recently. I am unable to post a link here but you can always google his name and chances are you will come across this interview. 
Also I went through the reasons why the 4 occupations that were removed from SOL in 2011 in the skillaustralia website and I dont see the ICT occupations in the same boat. Once again I cant post the link here but you can go to skillsutralia website>Lobour market information>Related publication (right side bottom)>Fact Sheet.
I would love to hear more thoughts on this. I have applied for ICT business analyst 175 nisa in Feb 2012 and I am quite nervous on the possible outcome of SOL list update :ranger:


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

It looks like ACS has put up their submisson of "Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)" in their website. I am unable to post link here but please go to ACS website and search for "Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)" in the search criteria. There is a submission dated 21/12/2011 which I am guessing is for 2012 SOL. Senior members your insight in this submission will be very helpful for some of us (whose occupation code is in the flagged list) to decide future steps. Please provide your thoughts and insight.


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> It looks like ACS has put up their submisson of "Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)" in their website. I am unable to post link here but please go to ACS website and search for "Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)" in the search criteria. There is a submission dated 21/12/2011 which I am guessing is for 2012 SOL. Senior members your insight in this submission will be very helpful for some of us (whose occupation code is in the flagged list) to decide future steps. Please provide your thoughts and insight.


That's a good find. I believe this submission is for the new SOL 2012.


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

THIS IS THE EXTRACT FROM THE SKILLS AUSTRALIA SITE
Here is the actual link 

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...cuments/2611ICTBusinessandSystemsAnalysts.pdf

Key points that are highlighted in favor of these occupations are
1. Systems Analyst and Business Analyst are high risk occupations (This indicates that the occupation is important for the effective operation of an enterprise and/or the australian economy)
2. High Use
3. below average unemployment rate
4. Constant employment growth year after year.

For all other occupations refer this location 
Skills Australia - Spol Summary Sheets



ANZSCO: 2611 ICT BUSINESS AND SYSTEMS ANALYSTS
… work with users to formulate system requirements, develop system plans and documentation, review and evaluate existing systems, and design and modify systems to meet users' business needs.
Indicative Skill Level
Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a Bachelor degree or higher qualification. At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1).
Skilled Occupation Criteria
Long-lead time
ICT Business and Systems Analysts meet the criteria for long lead time, as entry to this occupation requires a substantial training commitment.  Employment as an ICT Business and Systems Analyst generally requires the completion of a university qualification of at least four years study (full-time equivalent), such as a Bachelor of Business (Information Systems). Note: sampling of university courses in business and systems analysis showed a mix of three and four year courses, but on balance, long lead time has been retained for ICT Business and Systems Analysts.
High use
ICT Business and Systems Analysts meet one aspect of the criteria for high use, showing that the skills which people have acquired through education and training are being deployed for the uses intended.  As professionals, ICT Business and Systems Analysts are expected to have a level of skill commensurate with a Bachelor degree or higher qualification. Of those employed as ICT Business and Systems Analysts, 62% were found to possess this level of skill (ABS Survey of Education and Work, 2010).1
High risk
ICT Business and Systems Analysts also meet the criteria for high risk/high disruption. This indicates that the occupation is important for the effective operation of an enterprise and/or the broader economy.  ICT Business and Systems Analysts are important to meet government policy priorities at both the Commonwealth and State level. These include technological innovation, effective use of government resources and the National Broadband Network (NBN).
1 Analysis for the Skilled Occupations List (SOL) was conducted using the latest available data, including the 2010 ABS Survey of Education and Work (SEW). Percentages may therefore differ from those cited in the ‘Occupation Trends’ analysis (over the page), which uses alternative sources in some instances (e.g. the 2008 ABS Survey of Education and Work). Small sample sizes for some occupations may also result in fluctuations in the SEW data between 2008 and 2010. The specific data sources used for the Occupation Trends analysis can be found on the Skills Australia website: http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/SOLsummarysheets.shtml.
Occupation trends
ANZSCO: 2611
ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Employment level
28,900 Almost all workers are employed full-time (92.5%).
6 digit employment
(2006 Census)
261111 ICT Business Analyst 5600
261112 Systems Analyst 9760
Employment growth
Over the five years to August 2010, employment increased by 32.9% (compared with growth of 12.1% for all occupations).
Employment is expected to rise by 8.8% over the next five years (compared with projected growth of 9.5% for all occupations).
Unemployment rate
Below average (around 1.0%) compared with all occupations.
Educational profile
Around 56.6% have a Bachelor degree or higher qualification.
Vacancies
The Internet Vacancy Index (IVI) rose by 74.2% over the 12 months to September 2010 to 142.0 (March 2006=100). Vacancies for all occupations increased by 19.4%.
Gender
Around 28.0% of workers are female (compared with 45.4% for all occupations).
Labour turnover
Around 6.9% of workers leave this occupation in a year compared with 13.1% for all occupations.
Age profile
The median age is 38.8 years and 28.5% are aged 45 years and over (compared with 38.5% for all occupations).
Earnings
Median full-time weekly earnings (before tax) are high ($1600).
Graduate outcomes
Graduate Careers Australia data show 73% of computer science Bachelor degree graduates seeking full-time work were working four months after graduation, 50% of whom were Information and Communication Technology Professionals, 13% Business, Information, marketing Professionals and 7% Technology and Telecommunications Technicians.
Skill shortages
Shortages have been evident for specialist ICT skills over most of the past decade (except in 2001, 2003 and 2004) but the number of skills in shortage has varied. Fourteen specialist ICT skills were assessed as being in shortage in 2008 but in 2009 (latest research) there were only 2.
Labour market
Research into ICT labour markets over much of the past decade was not undertaken specifically on the basis of ASCO or ANZSCO unit groups. The following comments reflect the labour market for ICT professions generally.
Despite relatively widespread shortages of ICT professionals in the early 2000s, over the past five years shortages have been restricted to a small number of specialist skills.
There were no widespread shortages of ICT professionals in 2009 (latest research). Employers did, however, encounter difficulty recruiting when seeking to fill niche positions requiring an unusual combination of specialist skills or specific industry experience.
In 2009, the DEEWR survey of ICT recruitment agents showed a decrease in the number of specialisations in shortage compared with 2008, and the results of the DEEWR survey of employers who have recently advertised vacancies for ICT professionals showed an increase in the number of suitable applicants per vacancy.
Unsuitable applicants generally lacked the specific skill set or industry experience required for the position advertised. In a number of states employers reported that graduate entry and lower level positions were filled relatively easy compared with vacancies for more skilled, experienced ICT professionals.
SkillsMatch data for ICT Business and Systems Analysts indicate an adequate supply of suitable candidates for placements in this occupation. The number of suitable applicants per placement was stable over 2007 and 2008, averaging 4.8. In 2009, the number of suitable applicants rose to 7.3 per placement as a result of reduced demand associated with the global recession.
Summary
Employment growth has been strong over the past five years and moderate growth is expected over the next five. Slightly more than half the workforce holds post-school qualifications and the unemployment rate is below average.
The level of advertised vacancies has risen strongly over the past year to almost peak levels and shortages have been apparent over much of the past decade, but few shortages were identified for ICT skills in 2009.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Sanjukta said:


> It looks like ACS has put up their submisson of "Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)" in their website. I am unable to post link here but please go to ACS website and search for "Review of the Skilled Occupations List (SOL)" in the search criteria. There is a submission dated 21/12/2011 which I am guessing is for 2012 SOL. Senior members your insight in this submission will be very helpful for some of us (whose occupation code is in the flagged list) to decide future steps. Please provide your thoughts and insight.


Here's the link: 
http://www.acs.org.au/attachments/ReviewoftheSkilledOccupationsList2011.pdf

The title of the file says Review of SOL2011, though its published on Dec 2011, so i wonder if it was just published late ? But then again end of the article talks about 2012 statistics If its referring to 2012 then definately this is good news for us ICT applicants, checkout the answer for Question number 2,* they mentioned that all occupations are in high demand.
*

Overall i was initially worried, but i am extremely confident that ICT occupations are here to stay, especially Analysts as they play a broad role in ICT. We should keep an eye on these reports going to skills Australia for the SOL2012 , such as: Australian Council of Deans of Information and Communications Technology , since they are in the end the decision makers for occupations to stay or to be removed.


----------



## br34k (Feb 22, 2012)

@auzee_bujji

All the information you are posting is old, from 2010.

Your Link:



auzee_bujji said:


> http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...ndustry-stakeholders/documents/sub-ACDICT.pdf


Link on ACDICT website, clearly titled 2010
ACDICT Submission to Skills Australia about the Skilled Occupations List (SOL), November 2010
http://www.acdict.edu.au/documents/SOLFeedbackACDICT291110.pdf

Thanks to JBY for finding the updated docs
ACS and ITCRA have submitted favourable recommendations for the SOL 2012, now we just have to wait and see whait ACDICT says, but things are looking good


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

br34k said:


> @auzee_bujji
> 
> All the information you are posting is old, from 2010.
> 
> ...


yes true, here is link,: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-more-good-news-sol2012-ict-occupations.html

also according to skillsaustralia ACDICT are the main decision maker they r the big boss for ICT i hope they release report soon


----------



## vss (May 31, 2012)

Riza2012 said:


> yes true, here is link,: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...8-more-good-news-sol2012-ict-occupations.html
> 
> also according to skillsaustralia ACDICT are the main decision maker they r the big boss for ICT i hope they release report soon


Australasiandemandfor ICTjobs | ECS | Victoria University of Wellington


one more link


----------



## bubbe2005 (May 30, 2012)

is ICT Support a safe occupation??


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

ICT BA's are safe for 2012 SOL list.

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/l...d-occupation-list/documents/2012FactSheet.pdf


P


----------



## Harish2013 (Mar 15, 2013)

how about this year as 2013-2014?
Thanks.


----------

